# tein s-tech vs stock



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm looking into lowering my car a little and getting better handeling at the same time I'm looking at the tein s-tech lowering springs I know the stock spring rates are 154 front and 247 rear now the tein are 170 front and 270 rear is this spring rate high enough to keep car from botting out and trashing the new struts I installed its a 1.3 inch drop front and 1 inch in back please let me know I not intrested in getting coil overs if it came to that them ide just keep it stock. Thanks any input helps !


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

That's a decent enough drop without having your car bottom out on EVERY darn bump in the road. FYI, your stocks struts with aftermarket springs will decrease the longevity of your struts. How quickly it's going to happen depends on the aggressiveness of the drop and spring rates.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks anyone else had these springs before? Any pictures?


----------



## DirtySpec0000000009 (Jul 6, 2011)

I here Teins are soft but it depends what you do with your car and if you want it stiff. The rates should be stiffer on the back for a spec-v tho just like stock springs are.. I like Tanabe springs.

I do have Tein basic coils with 6/8 f/r rates and they are quite good for a basic coilover.


----------

